# A Roland GX 24 on craigslist [Arizona]



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I figured i post this here since it sounds like a good deal for a roland gx 24. Might want to call them to get more info. Roland GX-24 CAMM-1 Servo Vinyl Cutter Plotter


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, $500 does seem like a great deal for that cutter.


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

There's was no way to get a deal like that last year.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I see these deals once in a while on craigslist, and if i didn't have 2 vinyl cutters i probably would of jumped on it. I figured, hey why not share my findings with our forum members.


----------

